# How long should i expect to dehydrate apples



## dougmays (Oct 19, 2011)

so i want to try smoking apple slices and then dehydrate them....how long should i expect for the dehydrator to run? i think it runs at 140 degrees.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 22, 2011)

Bump, cuz I'm thinking about trying this myself.

What temp we're you planning to smoke at, Doug?

Eric


----------



## dougmays (Oct 22, 2011)

i was going to throw in with my next jerky batch...maybe 120-130.  just enough to penetrate smoke into it


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 22, 2011)

Sounds about right to me, Doug. If you've already dried your own apple slices, the additional drying time in the dehydrator after the smoke will be reduced, but gauging how much less is dificult to say without knowing your chamber humidity and effectiveness of the ventilation while smoking, and time in the smoker.

I would suggest no more than 30-45 minutes in the smoke if you're looking for a snack food. If you'll be using the smoked dried apple to super-dehydrate for chips to grind into apple powder for food additives or as a dry rub ingredient, you could smoke alot longer. I'm not sure how long before the smoke flavor intensity will stop increasing, though.

To finish the drying, I'd go for a bit less time than you narmally would, and allow for testing  a few samples to get the texture/moisture content you want.

Wish I could be more help...

Eric


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 23, 2011)

Interesting idea, I think I would dry them some first then toss them in the smoker as I'd think they would absorb the smoke better. Can't offer much advice to the time in the dehydrator, I've done anywhere from 12 hours to 24, just keep checking them till they get to where you want them.


----------



## dougmays (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks eric and everyone else! i'm going to give his and try and i'll post my results!


----------

